# A-Plan customer service



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Quick thank you to Lee at A-Plan.
He agreed to stay late last night so I could go and see a car after work and if I bought it could insure it to drive home.
I did buy it and as it was an hour away was pleased to just do 1 journey.

Great service, thanks very much. :clap:


----------

